# need help aquascaping!



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

setting up a 240 acrylic, i need some ideas on plants!

the tank will end up having 6 piraya in it, a strong current, a population of ghost shrimp, a crayfish or two, and possibly some gold nugget plecos.

oh and i want LOTS of plants, i dont want the bare looking aquarium here








a good example is the september POTM, thats kind of what i want!

will be a gravel tank btw.

also, what would you guys recommend for a co2 setup? what all would i need for it?

tank as it is now:


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I would start with some nice pieces of natural driftwood, and go from there.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

if u really want to plant the hell outa it then your gonna want to add fertilizer substrate and mix it with your gravel, for your tank, i would say 6 bags of flourite atleast,

ur also gonna need about 400 watts of lighting, u should probably look at powercompats cause they penetrate the water better, which is needed cause u havea deep tank,

ok, now, as for where to start off, i would get your substrate done, then get a few nice pieces of driftwood, then get your backround plants, mid plants, then your forground plants,

for co2 u best read husky jims diy,


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

you best :laugh:

you should probly get quite a bit of flourite like micus said, I would get some nice driftwood and some onion plants, onion plants get over 2.0 metres long so they will grow over the water and look really cool.

thats just what I would do for a start and go from there,


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Lonald said:


> you best :laugh:
> 
> you should probly get quite a bit of flourite like micus said, I would get some nice driftwood and some onion plants, onion plants get over 2.0 metres long so they will grow over the water and look really cool.
> 
> thats just what I would do for a start and go from there,


 I agree







unless its a well established setup you'll need some good fertilizer substrate. The onion plants are a good start too, mine have grown long enough to travel the full length of the water surface and back again in only a matter of months. I have to keep cutting them back to allow light to get to the other plants. Just dont totally submerge the plant bulbs in the gravel.
As far as decor, I'd find a realy good piece of bogwood and go from there.








that tank is going to be awesome


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

oh, and I'd find a good background. imo there's one thing that detracts from the look of a tank, and thats seeing all the cables etc down the back of the setup


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

how will a powerhead affect the bigger plants? im gonna need at least a rio HF 26 in here to get any current, but i dont wanna uproot plants either


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

400 watts light, thats doable, but flourescent or full spectrum?


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

ymajere said:


> how will a powerhead affect the bigger plants? im gonna need at least a rio HF 26 in here to get any current, but i dont wanna uproot plants either


 give the plants time to root themselves before you add a powerhead....

do u have a budget? cus damn, it's gonna cost a lot of money... especially to cover the tank with plants and not to mention the equipment to keep the plants healthy... is this your first "try" at aquascaping? cus if it is, you should know that you are going to spend lots of money... i'd start off with just putting your ps in the tank with some gravel and set up another tank (60) for aquascaping... see if u can keep it up before doing a bigger project.. cus damn, i wanted to aquascape a 100 gallon but i can't even keep a 20 gallon without running into algae problems...i had it nice for about 6 months until i started lagging on my water changes... algae is going to be your worst enemy... definately buy a uv light.... good luck with it..


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

algae shouldnt be a prob, yea ill have a uv light in my sump, and ive got a couple algae eating snails, and some small plecos to eat algae. the powerhead can wait i suppose, and yea, i have a budget, but im patient, and can come up with money as i need it. its OK if this takes a month or two to finish









im getting the tank drilled for overflows tomorrow, and for a spigot so water changes will be easy.

flourescent or full spectrum lighting?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i don't tell about the lighting or fertilizer us others have told before me.I will suggest you the following plants:

Background Plants:

Vallisneria Natans
Vallisneria Gigantea

Middle Plants:

Echinodorus Amazonicus
Cryptocorine Wendtii
Anubia Angustifolia
Anubia Barteri 'Large'

Plants On Driftwood:

Microssorum Pteropus
Microssorum Pteropus 'Windelov'
Anubia Barteri 'Nana'
Versicularia Dubyanna (Java Moss)

Foreground Plants:

Echinodorus Tenellus
Saggitaria Subulata
Glossostigma Elatinoides

I hope you make a great setup!


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

thank you!!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

As far as buying plants, buy off the net 'cos its a hell of a lot cheaper.








I always bought from my lfs and it cost a fortune








just ordered some from the net for the first time and i've completely planted a 48" aquarium and redone my rhom setup for £25. And i must say I'm well impressed.








I'll probably lose some, as theres a wide variety, but imo well worth the cost.


----------

